# Having a low drive partner and your self esteem



## Safari girl (Jan 16, 2015)

I am in the process of helping my husband with his low drive/ ED issues due to diabetes but wondering how you feel being the one with out the issues. 

Last night my husband and I had sex only because I told him I wanted it. He was not excited, took a nap and then asked what time to take his Viagra, watched porn and then I gave him a BJ 
We has sex for 2 minutes and then he came. He did get me off and always does but it's not the sex I'm looking for. He didn't seem to enjoy it. 

I want to know when you have a low sex partner do you still enjoy the sex yourself? emotionally I don't. Maybe it's different from a mans side but for me it's almost not worth it.


----------

